# Steam Trading Cards: Das neue Sammelsucht-Feature im Überblick



## Matthias Dammes (19. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Trading Cards: Das neue Sammelsucht-Feature im Überblick* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam Trading Cards: Das neue Sammelsucht-Feature im Überblick


----------



## LordCrash (19. Juli 2013)

Super Übersicht, Matthias!


----------



## Gwath (19. Juli 2013)

Danke für den Artikel


----------



## DarthKane (19. Juli 2013)

Hochglanz-Karten 

ich krieg mich nimmer X)

so was nennt man "Foil"


----------



## chbdiablo (19. Juli 2013)

DarthKane schrieb:


> Hochglanz-Karten
> 
> ich krieg mich nimmer X)
> 
> so was nennt man "Foil"


 
Wenn man Steam auf Englisch benutzt, dann schon.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juli 2013)

DarthKane schrieb:


> Hochglanz-Karten
> 
> ich krieg mich nimmer X)
> 
> so was nennt man "Foil"


 Also ich find's gut, man sollte wieder viel mehr auf Deutsch schreiben und Dinge auch auf Deutsch benennen. Mir geht Englisch mittlerweile nur noch auf den Keks.

Übrigens ein prima Artikel, der hat mir auch gut gefallen


----------



## Ryukage1337 (19. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Erklärung - sowas wie ein Steam-eigenes Manual hätte da sicherlich nicht geschadet, bevor man das alles auf die User loslässt, da verbirgt sich ja doch einiges dahinter


----------



## Cityboy (19. Juli 2013)

schöner Artikel


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Juli 2013)

Was man Steam vielleicht vorhalten könnte, wäre vielleicht, dass das Inventar mit dem ganzen Krempel nun vollkommen unübersichtlich ist.
Jedoch toller Artikel alle Informationen in einem gebündelt. Danke!



DarthKane schrieb:


> Hochglanz-Karten [...] so was nennt man "Foil"


 Steam nennt es doch auch "Glanz" oder "Foil" und das wird mir auch beides gleichzeitig angezeigt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Juli 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Was man Steam vielleicht vorhalten könnte, wäre vielleicht, dass das Inventar mit dem ganzen Krempel nun vollkommen unübersichtlich ist.


 
Da hast du zu einem gewissen Grad recht.
Aber es gibt auch eine Filter-Funktion für das Inventar, wenn man wirklich etwas bestimmtes sucht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Juli 2013)

Ich oute mich mal, indem mir der ganze Krams am Hintertürchen vorbei geht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juli 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich oute mich mal, indem mir der ganze Krams am Hintertürchen vorbei geht.


 
Das ist ja kein Problem, wie jeder möchte. Ich finde es z.B. aber interessanter als dieses Erfolgssammeln, das hier macht mehr Spaß.
Und selbst wenn jemand die Karten nicht sammeln möchte, kann er überflüssige ja einfach auf dem Markt verkaufen, da hat der ein oder andere schon ein paar Euro verdient


----------



## golani79 (19. Juli 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich oute mich mal, indem mir der ganze Krams am Hintertürchen vorbei geht.


 
Du hast nicht trotzdem zufällig Karten vom Summergetaway, die du nicht brauchst und jemanden vermachen willst?


----------



## speedyoha (19. Juli 2013)

DarthKane schrieb:


> Hochglanz-Karten
> 
> ich krieg mich nimmer X)
> 
> so was nennt man "Foil"



Ich hab drauf gewartet, es ist passiert! Jetzt wird sich lustig darüber gemacht, wenn jemand in seiner Muttersprache schreibt und nicht im ach so modernen Englisch


----------



## Worrel (19. Juli 2013)

speedyoha schrieb:


> Ich hab drauf gewartet, es ist passiert! Jetzt wird sich lustig darüber gemacht, wenn jemand in seiner Muttersprache schreibt und nicht im ach so modernen Englisch


 
I wonder why those dumb Krauts use so many letters to write "Foil"


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (20. Juli 2013)

Danke für den Artikel. Jetzt versteh ich das Ganze auch


----------



## Kratos333 (20. Juli 2013)

Ich habe auch schon einige Karten aber das System ist ja mal der totale müll. Die hätten lieber wie auf den Konsolen Punkte für Trophys geben sollen. Ist bei weitem besser und macht auch viel mehr spass.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Juli 2013)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon einige Karten aber das System ist ja mal der totale müll. Die hätten lieber wie auf den Konsolen Punkte für Trophys geben sollen. Ist bei weitem besser und macht auch viel mehr spass.


 
Das Ganze hat ja mit den Erfolgen, die es auf Steam ja auch gibt, reichlich wenig zu tun.
Es ist halt noch ein zusätzliches Feature. Mann muss es nicht mögen, aber es zwingt ja auch niemand jemanden sich damit zu beschäftigen.


----------



## babajager (20. Juli 2013)

naja ganz nette sache, aber extra ein spiel nochmal pielen oder gar aufen damit ich so karten bekomme, nein nicht mein fall.


----------



## Moleny (20. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Aufklärung, wusste vorher nicht so wirklich was mit diesem Trading Card Gedöns anzufangen. Na gut, wenn ich ehrlich bin kann ich auch jetzt noch nichts damit anfangen, dient ja eigentlich nur dazu zum Kauf von Spielen mit Karten zu animieren, da lass ich mich erst gar nicht ein. Ich muss mein Steam-Profil nicht pimpen , habe da so gut wie nie einen Blick rein geworfen. 

Vermutlich gibts genug Dumme, die irgendein Spiel kaufen, nur weil Trading Cards enthalten sind. So wie es XBox360-Zocker gibt, die jeden Rotz spielen, einfach nur weil sie damit Gamerscore sammeln wollen, wobei man das auf der XBox auch mit geliehen Spielen machen kann. Will man die Trading Cards auf Steam kommt man am Kauf nicht vorbei und das Spiel ist auch noch ewig an den Account gebunden.


----------



## LordCrash (20. Juli 2013)

Ryukage1337 schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung - sowas wie ein Steam-eigenes Manual hätte da sicherlich nicht geschadet, bevor man das alles auf die User loslässt, da verbirgt sich ja doch einiges dahinter


 
Ahem...

Steam Summer Getaway FAQ

Steam Community :: Steam Trading Cards

http://steamcommunity.com/tradingcards/faq/

Nur so....


----------



## Worrel (20. Juli 2013)

Moleny schrieb:


> Will man die Trading Cards auf Steam kommt man am Kauf nicht vorbei


 *Mööp* falsch.
Da du die *trading *cards ja beliebig handeln kannst, könntest du dir alle Drops in F2P titeln wie TF2 erspielen und dann gegen Karten von einem Spiel tauschen, welches du gar nicht gekauft hast. Lediglich die Frage, ob du daraus ein Abzeichen machen kannst, wenn du das Spiel nicht in deinem Account hast, besteht.


----------



## LordCrash (20. Juli 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> *Mööp* falsch.
> Da du die *trading *cards ja beliebig handeln kannst, könntest du dir alle Drops in F2P titeln wie TF2 erspielen und dann gegen Karten von einem Spiel tauschen, welches du gar nicht gekauft hast. Lediglich die Frage, ob du daraus ein Abzeichen machen kannst, wenn du das Spiel nicht in deinem Account hast, besteht.


 
Die Frage ist ja auch, warum man ein Abzeichen zu einem Spiel machen sollte (bzw. möchte), das man nicht mal besitzt....


----------



## Liza (20. Juli 2013)

Was mir nicht gefällt, das man ohne Sammeln und eventuell niedrigerem Level später Einschränkungen gegenüber anderen Spieler hat. Dickes Minus dafür!

Aus den SummerSale FAQ's: 
Falls Sie ein Steam-Level von 5 oder höher besitzen, erhalten Sie jedes dritte Mal eine Karte wenn Sie bei der Wahl der Community Blitzaktion abstimmen. Falls Sie vor Ende der Summer Getaway Aktion das Steam-Level 5 erhalten, werden Ihnen die Karten, die Sie durch Abstimmen verdient haben, gutgeschrieben.


Ich meine, an einigen Aktionen habe ich gerne teilgenommen, um ein neues Abzeichen zubekommen, wie zbsp. Weichnachten durch Abstimmen. Aber die Sammelkarten aktuell, sind ja im Grunde nur für Steam um Geld zu machen. Die Karten sind Marktfähig, dort kann man dann mit Steam Guthaben bezahlen, aber das aufgeladene Geld gehört ja erstmal Valve/Steam! Finde die Karten daher nicht sonderlich toll!


----------



## jokerman7 (20. Juli 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> *Mööp* falsch.
> Da du die *trading *cards ja beliebig handeln kannst, könntest du dir alle Drops in F2P titeln wie TF2 erspielen und dann gegen Karten von einem Spiel tauschen, welches du gar nicht gekauft hast. Lediglich die Frage, ob du daraus ein Abzeichen machen kannst, wenn du das Spiel nicht in deinem Account hast, besteht.


Ja, man kann Abzeichen von Spielen machen, die man nicht besitzt.



Liza schrieb:


> Was mir nicht gefällt, das man ohne Sammeln und eventuell niedrigerem Level später Einschränkungen gegenüber anderen Spieler hat. Dickes Minus dafür!
> 
> Aus den SummerSale FAQ's:
> Falls Sie ein Steam-Level von 5 oder höher besitzen, erhalten Sie jedes dritte Mal eine Karte wenn Sie bei der Wahl der Community Blitzaktion abstimmen. Falls Sie vor Ende der Summer Getaway Aktion das Steam-Level 5 erhalten, werden Ihnen die Karten, die Sie durch Abstimmen verdient haben, gutgeschrieben.


Ich denke, das liegt daran, dass verhindert werden soll, dass Leute mit mehreren Accounts (pro Spiel, 1 Account etc.) so leicht an gratis Karten kommen.


----------



## Enisra (20. Juli 2013)

Liza schrieb:


> Was mir nicht gefällt, das man ohne Sammeln und eventuell niedrigerem Level später Einschränkungen gegenüber anderen Spieler hat. Dickes Minus dafür!


 
ähm?
Was für einschränkungen die über whogivesashit hinnaus gehen?


----------



## LordCrash (20. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm?
> Was für einschränkungen die über whogivesashit hinnaus gehen?


 
Mit den Abzeichen kann man einzig und alleine sein Profil bei Steam "aufwerten". Es handelt sich also zum Großteil um eine rein optische Spielerei. Ich sehe da auch nicht wirklich eine Benachteiligung für Leute, die damit nichts anfangen können oder wollen.


----------



## Moleny (20. Juli 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> *Mööp* falsch.
> Da du die *trading *cards ja beliebig handeln kannst, könntest du dir alle Drops in F2P titeln wie TF2 erspielen und dann gegen Karten von einem Spiel tauschen, welches du gar nicht gekauft hast. Lediglich die Frage, ob du daraus ein Abzeichen machen kannst, wenn du das Spiel nicht in deinem Account hast, besteht.


 Das dürfte ziemlich mühsam werden, wenn du versuchst dir mit Karten aus F2P-Titeln Karten aus käuflichen Spielen zu erhandeln. Da es vermutlich einen starken Überschuss an F2P Trading Cards geben wird und ihr Marktwert daher wohl eher gering ist. Aber wie gesagt die ganze E-Penis-Profil Geschichte ist nicht mein Ding, wie schon der Gamerscore auf der XBox360. Ich frage mich ob sich nach der Gamerscore-Whore auch bald der Begriff Sammelkartenhure verbreiten wird.


----------



## LordCrash (20. Juli 2013)

Moleny schrieb:


> Das dürfte ziemlich mühsam werden, wenn du versuchst dir mit Karten aus F2P-Titeln Karten aus käuflichen Spielen zu erhandeln. Da es vermutlich einen starken Überschuss an F2P Trading Cards geben wird und ihr Marktwert daher wohl eher gering ist. Aber wie gesagt die ganze E-Penis-Profil Geschichte ist nicht mein Ding, wie schon der Gamerscore auf der XBox360. Ich frage mich ob sich nach der Gamerscore-Whore auch bald der Begriff Sammelkartenhure verbreiten wird.


 
Sammelkarten sind ja jetzt wahrlich keine Steam-Erfindung....schon mal was von Hanuta oder Panini Bildchen gehört?


----------



## Enisra (21. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Mit den Abzeichen kann man einzig und alleine sein Profil bei Steam "aufwerten". Es handelt sich also zum Großteil um eine rein optische Spielerei. Ich sehe da auch nicht wirklich eine Benachteiligung für Leute, die damit nichts anfangen können oder wollen.


 
ja, eben Zeug das nicht wirklich interesant ist


----------



## Worrel (21. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja auch, warum man ein Abzeichen zu einem Spiel machen sollte (bzw. möchte), das man nicht mal besitzt....


 
Vielleicht mag man das Design des Abzeichens, will den dazu gehörigen Hintergrund für sein Profil bekommen oder das spezielle Chat Zeichen und die sind nicht handelbar oder gerade nicht im Market vorhanden.


----------



## LordCrash (21. Juli 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Vielleicht mag man das Design des Abzeichens, will den dazu gehörigen Hintergrund für sein Profil bekommen oder das spezielle Chat Zeichen und die sind nicht handelbar oder gerade nicht im Market vorhanden.



1) Das Design des Abzeichens ist ja wohl etwas an den Haaren herbeigezogen.... 

2) Profilhintergründe und Emoticons sind alle verfügbar (zu hunderten) und das zu einem viel günstigeren Preis (wenige Cent) als eine einzige Karte...


Ich kann ja verstehen, dass man nicht gerne zugeben will, dass es doch irgendwie um den Penisvergleich geht, bei wie so vielem im Leben. Ist ja im Prinzip nichts Schlimmes dabei, wir messen uns eben gerne untereinander in so vielen Dingen, warum also nicht auch beim Sammeln von so Kärtchen?


----------



## Worrel (21. Juli 2013)

1) Nein, ist es nicht. Ich hab zB ~30 Cent ausgegeben, um mir den zweiten Satz Summer Sale Karten zum Abzeichen erstellen zu vervollständigen - weil mir das Abzeichen sowie die Bezeichnung "Digital Day-Tripper" gut gefällt und man das Abzeichen ja auch in seinem Profil recht prominent plazieren kann.

2) Es ging darum, daß man auch* ohne jegliche Bezahlung *rein theoretisch ein Abzeichen erstellen und die dabei erhaltenen "Items" nutzen kann.


----------



## Cynox (21. Juli 2013)

Man kann hier wiedermal von einem Geniestreich Valves reden. Dieses gesammte System bietet eigentlich jeder Partei Vorteile oder zumindest keiner Nachteile.

Es gibt Spieler, zu denen ich mich auch zähle, denen die Profilgestaltung oder der Steam Level zumindest bis zu einem bestimmten Grad wichtig ist. Mir macht es darüberhinaus auch sehr viel Spaß, mit den Leuten in Kontakt zu treten und Karten zu tauschen. Ich habe damit inzwischen schon zwei sehr nette Kontakte in meine Freundesliste aufgenommen und dort auch über die Dauer des Handles hinweg gelassen, mit denen man dann auch mal Coop etwas zusammen zockt oder chattet. Das Sammelkartensystem animiert eben auch zur sozialen Verknüpfung unter den Spielern, und das finde ich prizipiell positiv. 

Ich gehöre allerdings nicht zu jenen, die jemals ein Objekt für Geld oder Steamguthaben kaufen würden. Diejenigen, die aber auch dazu bereit sind, können den Markt nutzen. Und hier muss man Valve einfach wiedereinmal das Gespürr für lukrative Geschätsmodelle bestätigen. Diese Karten zu designen und so weiter wird Valve ein Mü dessen kosten, was man durch die Provision vom Markt, die sich schätzungsweise auf 10-15 % beläuft, einnimmt. An jeder Karte, die auf dem Markt den Benutzer wechselt, verdient Valve so 2-4 Cent mit. Und offenbar gibt es ja Käufer. 

Und zu guter Letzt die, die mit dem ganzen überhaupt nichts am Hut haben wollen: es bringt ja keine Nachteile. Wenn man trotzdem bereit ist, sich Zehn Minuten Zeit zu nehmen und seine Karten auf dem Markt anzubieten, können die sogar nocht den ein oder anderen Euro für Lau verdienen. Es bilden sich auch regelrechte Großhändler unter den Sammlern heraus, die einem teilweise seine komplette Sammlung für gar nichtmal so schlechte Preise abnehmen wollen. Mir wurde beispielsweise Black Ops 2 + Tomb Raider für meine 33 Karten angeboten, was ich allerdings ausgeschlagen habe, weil mit das Sammeln an sich einfach Spaß macht (und ich BO2 eh nicht zocken würde). Ferner handelt es sich dabei meistens um Keys und da diese Handel nicht über steameigene Systeme laufen und man der anderen Partei blind vertrauen muss, dass der Key auch funktioniert/sie auch tatsächlich die Karten rausrückt, ist das wohl etwas gefährlich.


----------



## LordCrash (21. Juli 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> 1) Nein, ist es nicht. Ich hab zB ~30 Cent ausgegeben, um mir den zweiten Satz Summer Sale Karten zum Abzeichen erstellen zu vervollständigen - weil mir das Abzeichen sowie die Bezeichnung "Digital Day-Tripper" gut gefällt und man das Abzeichen ja auch in seinem Profil recht prominent plazieren kann.
> 
> 2) Es ging darum, daß man auch* ohne jegliche Bezahlung *rein theoretisch ein Abzeichen erstellen und die dabei erhaltenen "Items" nutzen kann.


 
1) Also doch Penisvergleich..... 

2) Klar kann man das. Aber genausogut könntest du nur eine einzelne beliebige Karte verkaufen und dir dafür gleich 3 oder 4 beliebige Hintergründe oder Emoticons zulegen....


----------



## Worrel (21. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> 1) Also doch Penisvergleich.....


 Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, was an der ästhetischen Gestaltung des eigenen Profils einem "Penisvergleich" entsprechen sollte. Nach dessen Grundprinzip "Länger, weiter, Maximum" müßte ich doch noch weitere Karten sammeln, um auch noch das Abzeichen der 5. Stufe und das Foil Abzeichen zu erlangen. 
Tu ich aber nicht. Mir gefällt schlicht die visuelle und verbale Gestaltung des 2. Ranges.

Ist es demnach auch "Penisvergleich", wenn man die Büste einer Collector's Edition im Zimmer irgendwo aufstellt? Oder wenn man beim Toasterkauf auch auf die Farbe achtet?


----------



## LordCrash (21. Juli 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, was an der ästhetischen Gestaltung des eigenen Profils einem "Penisvergleich" entsprechen sollte. Nach dessen Grundprinzip "Länger, weiter, Maximum" müßte ich doch noch weitere Karten sammeln, um auch noch das Abzeichen der 5. Stufe und das Foil Abzeichen zu erlangen.
> Tu ich aber nicht. Mir gefällt schlicht die visuelle und verbale Gestaltung des 2. Ranges.
> 
> Ist es demnach auch "Penisvergleich", wenn man die Büste einer Collector's Edition im Zimmer irgendwo aufstellt? Oder wenn man beim Toasterkauf auch auf die Farbe achtet?


 
In gewisser Weise schon, ja. Zumindest wenn du die entsprechenden Dinge öffentlich ausstellst, denn dann hat das Ganze neben einer privaten auch noch eine öffentliche Dimension und ist somit automatisch eine Art Penisvergleich. (Vitrinen usw stehen in der Regel ja nicht umsonst im Wohn-Esszimmer, also den gesellschaftlichen Räumen, wo sie von jedem Gast gesehen werden können). Solange du deine nach ästhetischen Gesichtspunkten ausgewählten Dinge natürlich nur schön im Geheimen genießt, dann nicht. 

Darst du aber alles nicht so eng sehen. Zumal der Penisvergleich in all seinen Formen und Variationen nun mal in unserer Natur liegt und der Vergleich mit anderen (also Konkurrenz, Wettkampf, Sammeln von Trophäen, usw) ja auch durchaus seinen Reiz hat.....


----------



## Worrel (21. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> In gewisser Weise schon, ja. Zumindest wenn du die entsprechenden Dinge öffentlich ausstellst, denn dann hat das Ganze neben einer privaten auch noch eine öffentliche Dimension und ist somit automatisch eine Art Penisvergleich.


 Halte ich für ziemlichen Mumpitz.
Demnach müßte dann ja JEDE Art der Raumgestaltung eine Art "Penisvergleich" sein - von der Teppichauswahl über die Tapeten und Gardinen bis hin zum Mobiliar oder der schlichten Tatsache, daß man im Wohnzimmer ein Regal mit BluRays hat, statt diese verschämt im Keller zu sammeln ...


----------



## LordCrash (21. Juli 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Halte ich für ziemlichen Mumpitz.
> Demnach müßte dann ja JEDE Art der Raumgestaltung eine Art "Penisvergleich" sein - von der Teppichauswahl über die Tapeten und Gardinen bis hin zum Mobiliar oder der schlichten Tatsache, daß man im Wohnzimmer ein Regal mit BluRays hat, statt diese verschämt im Keller zu sammeln ...


 Es gibt schon einen Unterschied zwischen Dingen, die eine Funktion erfüllen, und Dingen, die rein der Ästhetik dienen. Ein Toaster, eine Tapete, ein Teppich, BluRays usw., alle erfüllen zunächst mal eine bestimmte Funktion. Wenn sie dann auch noch gut aussehen, umso besser. Ein Steam-Abzeichen hat keine Funktion außer gut auszusehen, da gleicht es in der Tat der Statue der Collector's Edition, die beide Sammlerstücke sind. Und Sammlerstücke sind nun mal (solange du sie nicht vor der Öffentlichkeit versteckst) zum Ausstellen da.....


----------



## Worrel (22. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es gibt schon einen Unterschied zwischen Dingen, die eine Funktion erfüllen, und Dingen, die rein der Ästhetik dienen..


Das Aufhängen eines Bildes oder eines Kalenders, der mehr darstellt als eine bloße Aufzählung der Tage, bestimmte Übergardinen _(Die Dinger, die neben den weiißen Gardinen hängen und den Anschein erwecken, daß man sie davor ziehen könnte, aber viel zu schmal dafür sind)_, Fotos von Verwandten oder was man sonst noch alles so an die Wand hängt, zusätzliche Tischdeckchen, die als Zierde in der Mitte des Tisches liegen, Zierkerzen, einzelne Überraschungseier Figuren - all das wäre laut deiner Argumentation "Penisvergleich" ...


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2013)

hmmm
die Diskussion hat etwas interesantes, schon fast Philosophisches:
Der Penisvergleich im Wandel der Zeit


----------



## Exar-K (22. Juli 2013)

Ihr habt einfach zu viele männliche Genitalien im Kopf.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ihr habt einfach zu viele männliche Genitalien im Kopf.


 
es soll Leute geben die mögen sowas und wir wollen hier nicht über neigungen urteilen


----------



## Exar-K (22. Juli 2013)

Dagegen ist auch nichts einzuwenden, aber in jedem Beitrag nur über Penisse zu reden, gleicht dann schon einer Obsession. Das ist ja fast so schlimm wie bei Rabowke und Brüsten.


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juli 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das Aufhängen eines Bildes oder eines Kalenders, der mehr darstellt als eine bloße Aufzählung der Tage, bestimmte Übergardinen _(Die Dinger, die neben den weiißen Gardinen hängen und den Anschein erwecken, daß man sie davor ziehen könnte, aber viel zu schmal dafür sind)_, Fotos von Verwandten oder was man sonst noch alles so an die Wand hängt, zusätzliche Tischdeckchen, die als Zierde in der Mitte des Tisches liegen, Zierkerzen, einzelne Überraschungseier Figuren - all das wäre laut deiner Argumentation "Penisvergleich" ...


 
Ist es ja auch.....es gibt viele Arten des Penisvergleichs. Bei den meisten Dingen des alltäglichen Lebens denken wir nun mal auch über die öffentliche Wirkung nach und wie wir dadurch selbst auf andere wirken. Damit vergleichen wir uns implizit mit anden (den "Konkurrenten"), was aus psychologischer Sicht immer eine Art der Konkurrenz, also ein Penisvergleich ist. Das mag in vielen Fällen nicht der ausschlaggebende Grund sein, aber er ist immer mit von der Partie, mal stärker und mal schwächer, mal gewollt, mal eher implizit. 

Hier wird so viel von Brüsten geredet, da kann es ja nicht schaden, wenn man ab und zu auch mal vom Penis redet. Wobei die Form und Größe der Brüste ja auch ein Penisvergleich ist....  

Nur verkappte Schwule und homophobe Vollpfosten haben Probleme, über das männliche Glied zu sprechen.... Wenn der Sauerlandboy von den Menstruationszyklen seiner Frau berichtet, kann euch das ja eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich schocken.....


----------



## Worrel (22. Juli 2013)

Es ist eine Sache, keine Probleme damit zu haben, über Sex zu reden, aber eine ganz andere, überall (selbst in den aufgehängten Gardinen und Verwandtenfotos!? ) Sexualität als Grund sehen zu wollen, obwohl man sich einfach nur gemütlich einrichtet ...


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juli 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es ist eine Sache, keine Probleme damit zu haben, über Sex zu reden, aber eine ganz andere, überall (selbst in den aufgehängten Gardinen und Verwandtenfotos!? ) Sexualität als Grund sehen zu wollen, obwohl man sich einfach nur gemütlich einrichtet ...


 
Sexualität ist die Triebfeder des Menschen. Selbsterhalung und Fortpflanzung sind nun mal die stärksten Triebe des Homo Sapiens.

Aber ich glaube, du mühst dich zu arg am Begriff Penisvergleich ab, der eigentlich nur stellvertretend für Konkurrenz steht (wobei psychologisch hinter jeder Konkurrenz auch ein sexuelles Motiv steht....) 

Außerdem gings ja ursprünglich um Steam-Abzeichen und nicht um Verwandtenfotos. Es ist ein wenig irreführend (bzw. unfair), ein Extrembeispiel (Steamabzeichen) mit einem anderen Extrembeispiel (Verwandtenfotos) zu vergleichen. Das eine ist klar öffentlich und zum Ausstellen gedacht, das andere ist eher privat und basiert auf persönlichen (emotionalen) Motiven.....

Aber was solls, genug davon....


----------



## Worrel (22. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Sexualität ist die Triebfeder des Menschen. Selbsterhaltung und Fortpflanzung sind nun mal die stärksten Triebe des Homo Sapiens.


Und?
Deswegen gibt es doch trotzdem Sachen, die mit Sexualität Null zu tun haben - zB Arbeiten gehen, sich eine politische Meinung bilden, Wagen waschen oder eben mal was aufhängen (ins Profil stellen), was einem aus rein ästhetischen Aspekten zusagt.



> Außerdem gings ja ursprünglich um Steam-Abzeichen und nicht um Verwandtenfotos. Es ist ein wenig irreführend (bzw. unfair), ein Extrembeispiel (Steamabzeichen) mit einem anderen Extrembeispiel (Verwandtenfotos) zu vergleichen. Das eine ist klar öffentlich und zum Ausstellen gedacht, das andere ist eher privat und basiert auf persönlichen (emotionalen) Motiven.....


Weiter oben hast du noch gesagt, daß das Ausstellen in Wohnräumen ebenfalls "öffentlich" sei - was denn nun?

Für mich ist das "Pimpen" meines Steam Profils jedenfalls nicht mehr als "Gardinen/Bilder aufhängen" und jeder, der da mehr reininterpretiert, darf das zwar, hat aber unrecht.


----------

